# Goodbye to Granite Countertops, Six Hot New Materials Take Its Place



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2014)

We don't have granite kitchen countertops, but years back we had some Corian type solid surface countertops installed.  Now it looks like people may be using tempered glass, ceramics, nanotech matte material, stainless steel, etc. http://dishwashers.reviewed.com/fea...hes?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=USAT Recirc


----------



## Kitties (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm so sick of watching "House Hunters" on HGTV and everyone wanting granite and stainless steel appliances. I'm also tired of everything being "outdated." I know it's not the view of everyone but these fads bother me.

I have tile in my apartment kitchen and I don't like it. Doesn't seem real sanitary. So on my food prep area, I put a large cutting board and solved that problem.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 18, 2014)

We had a quartz countertop put in a few years ago. We chose it  over granite because it doesn't stain or have to be resealed like granite does.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 18, 2014)

.

Over here fitted kitchens cost thousands of pounds and the people who fit and install them must be laughing all the way to the bank.

.


----------

